# ¿Cómo sustituir un relé mecanico por un componente electrónico?



## acantorius (Nov 23, 2008)

Saludos, en primer lugar mi presentación ya que es mi primer mensaje, me llamo Andres y vivo en Madrid, una de mis aficiones, que no de mis conocimientos, es la electrónica, otra es la mecanica y las motos y ahí es donde viene la duda. 
   A las motos actualmente se les "enchufa" multitud de accesorios que necesitan la alimentación de la batería (pda, navegadores, puños calefactables....), estos elementos, por seguridad y para no descargar a la batería en caso de dejarlos enchufados por despiste se deben alimentar a partir de alguno de los cables que sólo tengan tensión una vez que se ha puesto en marcha la moto, esto significa que hay que localizar el referido cable y cortarlo para sacar otro. Todo esto me llevó a pensar si no era más fácil y menos peligroso poder enchufar directamente a la batería todo este tipo de elementos "prescindibles" y no esenciales de manera que se alimentasen sólo cuando la ténsión fuera suficiente, es decir:

- La tensión normal en bornes de la bateria sin arrancar esta entre 12,5 y 12,8 V
- La tensión normal en bornes cuando la moto está arrancada y el regulador funciona correctamente está por encima de los 13 V

   Si conseguimos que estos añadidos sólo reciban alimentación cuando la tensión en bornes sea superior a 13V, no descargaremos la batería con la moto parada y proegeremos la carga de la batería en caso de un mal funcionamiento del alternador y/o regulador.

   En primer lugar pensé en un relé de los de automoción de 12v, pensando en ponerle una resitencia para que tuviera una caida de tensión y que al tener entre 13 y 13,5 V alimentarán el relé y diera paso a los aparatos enchufados y que al apagar la moto desconectara, pero probando en casa con la fuente de alimentación regulable veo que el relé funciona incluso con 6V! , obviamente esto no me sirve.

   ¿qué componente electrónico debo montar para que deje pasar la tensión cuando esta sea superior a 13/13'5 y corte por debajo de 13? ¿sería algún tipo de diodo?

Gracias y perdón por la extensión.


----------



## electrodan (Nov 23, 2008)

Correcto. Seria un diodo zener polarizado inversamente.


----------



## acantorius (Nov 23, 2008)

Gracias por contestar, habia hecho la simulación con el workbench y no me salida por que lo ponía en polarizacion directa, el caso es que lo pongo en inversa y me da error, se supone que sería un diodo 1n4468, ¿sería ese?


----------



## electrodan (Nov 23, 2008)

Proba a poner una resistencia de un ohm en serie con la batería.
¿Que workbench usas?


----------



## acantorius (Nov 23, 2008)

Saludos, me sigue dando error, en la versión 5 me da corriente en polarización inversa con una fuente de 12 voltios utilizando el GLL4743 que se supone que tiene 13,05 de tensión zener, y en la versión 8 me da un mensaje de error utilizando el 1N4468. Supongo que algo estaré haciendo mal. Te adjunto los ficheros por si quieres darles un vistazo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Lo ideal es utilizar un comparador de tension, normalmente se utilizan operacionales pero tambien podrias utilizar un ne555 que en tu caso puede ser mas versatil y costumizable.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circuito_integrado_555

Basicamente se trata de calcular las dos tensiones de disparo fijadas por el zener de 5.6V y la 2.5V del divisor de tension del interior.

La patilla 4 permite hacer un bloqueo, por ejemplo una temporizacion de arranque o similar.

Todo es cuestion de jugar con las resistencias de la patilla 2 y 6







En vez de utilizar un rele se puede utilizar un mosfet, PERO, dbe ser de tipo P y esos son dificiles de encontrar por ahora.


----------



## Necrogrinders (Nov 24, 2008)

yo lo que haría es lo siguiente:

Simplemente una resitencia en serie con la bobina del relé, que haga que cuando le lleguen 12 V, a la bobina le lleguen un poquito menos de 6, y con 13,5 ya supere la tensión necesaria para hacer contacto. Sólo hay que calcular el balor de la resistencia para que se quede entre esos márgenes.

En fín no se si está mas o menos bien explicado.

Un saludo


----------



## acantorius (Nov 24, 2008)

Saludos, muchas gracias por las contestaciones, paso a responder a cada uno:

tiopepe123: mis pobres conocimientos no llegan para trabajar con integrados, pero es un reto muy interesante comprender el funcionamiento, el esquema que adjuntas ¿seria tu versión del circuito propuesto?

Necrogrinders: esa fue mi primera idea pero al ser un componente mecanico y comprobando con la fuente de alimentación que tengo regulable es bastante "impreciso" el voltaje de conexión y desconexion del rele y hay que tener en cuenta de que estamos hablando de un rango muy critico para la conexión y desconexion del circuito, del orden de 0,5 V.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 24, 2008)

acantorius, trabajar con integrados es mucho mas facil que trabajar y diseñar con transistores, no debes asustarte.

Como comentaste que tenias el workbench, puedes simularlo facilmente. No hay ninguna pieza "rara", el 555 es famoso, es como decir que no conoces los Beatles.

En principio funciona bien, he colocado todas las piezas necesarias para un funcionamiento seguro y fiable.
Pero falta terminar de pulir los humbrales y ajustar los margenes


----------

